# Timing cover tube repair



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

66 389 engine and the tube on the timing cover for the water pump plate is damaged. It looks like someone used an epoxy of some sort to repair. I chipped a piece of it off thinking it was sealer. I have seen tube repairs for later years. What would I repair this with. some sort of epoxy or are there sleeves? I have searched and could not find what I needed. Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Typically, my extent of repair on timing covers is grinding out & filling pits on the hose outlets on '64-65 covers, they don't grow on trees  

To repair, carefully clean the previous epoxied area off then carefully grind any eroded cast aluminum areas with a carbide bit. Next, mix up & carefully apply some JB Weld making the area slightly higher than original. In a day, after the JB Weld sets up well, you can carefully dress the area back to original shape & height with the die grinder as well as with sanding discs.


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

Will standard JB Weld work with anitfreeze? Or is there a certain kind I should use. Thanks


----------

